
FTC Preparing Possible Antitrust Suit Against Facebook - tempsy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ftc-preparing-possible-antitrust-suit-against-facebook-11600211840
======
dane-pgp
> The Federal Trade Commission is gearing up to file a possible antitrust
> lawsuit against Facebook Inc. by year-end

So the administration will decide whether or not to punish Facebook after they
know the results of the election, which Facebook may be able to influence?
Nice business you have there, it'd be a pity if something were to happen to
it.

Anyway, a simple remedy to the problem of Facebook (other than splitting off
some of its acquisitions) would be to mandate Data Portability for users, such
that their Facebook posts could be seen by friends on other social networks,
and vice versa. Once Metcalfe's Law is broken, and switching costs become near
zero, proper competition will be restored.

------
xibalba
[https://archive.is/ZTap3](https://archive.is/ZTap3)

